
Google: Click Fraud Is 0.02% Of Clicks - Harj
http://searchengineland.com/070301-000001.php
======
jwecker
" * IP Filtering: Advertisers can block particular IP addresses that they
think are fraudulent. When this happens, people coming from these IP addresses
will not see ads."

Put me on the list! Now here's something there's a market for... [with
apologies to those reading this who are relying on this as a major source of
revenue]

------
mynameishere
Accidental clicks are 95% of Clicks.

